# Shaun Livingston to be a FA...



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Sign him to a low cash, multi-year deal and stash him away in the CBA till it's conclusion. Bring him back at this point and see whether that knee can hold up and whether he can become a servicable NBA player. I don't particular care about Dolan and his money so I'd like to see something like this happen because a healthy Livingston, though rare, is an excellent player for the system we're attempting to run.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

How do you sign someone and stash him into another league?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> How do you sign someone and stash him into another league?


Team's have done it all the time. How do you figure guys on their rookie contracts are sent to D-League affliates during the season despite being under contract?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Team's have done it all the time. How do you figure guys on their rookie contracts are sent to D-League affliates during the season despite being under contract?


The D-League is part of the NBA, I don't think the CBA is however. And Livingston is no longer a rookie straight out of the draft so it's not like you can stash him away in the Euroleagues and not sign him.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> The D-League is part of the NBA, I don't think the CBA is however. And Livingston is no longer a rookie straight out of the draft so it's not like you can stash him away in the Euroleagues and not sign him.


My bad. When I said the CBA, I meant the D-League.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

if you put a guy in the D-league he still takes up a roster spot.....plus i'm sure another team will put him in the NBA so he wouldnt accept it


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think if you offer him a multi-year deal, it could put us ahead of the pack to avoid that situation. He's likely not going to get that from another team.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Oh crap.....*

This is the fourth time..... I agree with Twinkie again. He is no where near ready to play . He isn't even going to do the summer thing. I doubt many teams are going to sign him until they have seen him be effective. The Knicks would actually be an ideal situation for him long term. We have PGs this year, so he wouldn't even have to play.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

livingston cant go in the d-league , thats only for players in their 1st or 2nd year, 

also after players are cleared to play after some of the surgeries he's had they need 2 seasons to get right again , livingston's problem other than his durability is that has not established himself as a good enough player to take this chance. i wouldn't mind having him but i dont think its likely for any team with decent aspirations this season or next year because he needs time alot of it...and in the meantime he will just be clogging up a spot.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, I believe Livingston's still a year away from being ready, although he's started playing again, I still wouldn't risk it at this point.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Personally, I think the risk is very low with him because we wouldn't be losing anything aside from a roster spot. If it would be possible to condense this roster, I still think we should look into it; Jones and Morris are gone anyway.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Not to mention...*

you could give him a front loaded 3 year contract that doesn't effect our ability to chase dreams in '10.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Ultimately it would boil down to what Livingston himself thinks he's worth. But alpha's suggestion wouldn't be bad.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

....I wouldn't mind exploring a trade with the Wizards for Javale McGee. They reportedly could not pawn off the pick for cash and perferred a veteran in return. The Knicks have plenty of veterans and cash to use in a trade for a guy of McGee's talents.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Livingston is going to command a lot more than it sounds like you're willing to pay. Sacremento will need a pg, and will probably be willing to overpay for him. Other possibilities include Seattle, Denver, and Houston.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kinda like how teams overpaid for Jay Williams when he tried to make his comeback? 

Never happened with him and most likely not going to happen with Shaun Livingston. Besides, if you need a PG you don't go after a guy that is just getting back on his feet after nearly 2 seasons removed from playing something as simple as a pick up game. There is a pletora of second tier PG's that will be free agents that certainly could fill any concerns for a team at that position.


----------

